# Trunk latch prob



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I went over a speed bump today and hear a deep thudd after my back wheels went over it. I had a feeling I knew what it was. When I parked, I checked the trunk and it was not secured. I was in the trunk Monday, which means it's been open 3 days, including yesterday while I was going 120 or so! Not cool!! I tried to secure it, but it would not lock. Had to mess with the emergency cable pull, and close the lock latch by hand and release it with the remote, then it worked when I closed the trunk. Anyway make sure you check your trunk when you close it!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone mess with the adjustment knobs? They are the black knobs, one on each side of the underside of the trunk lid. If you had to mess with the emergency cable etc to get it to secure you may need to refine the adjustment.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Anyone mess with the adjustment knobs? They are the black knobs, one on each side of the underside of the trunk lid. If you had to mess with the emergency cable etc to get it to secure you may need to refine the adjustment.


Don't these cars have a warning light or signal that comes up on the display panel if you drive with a door or trunk lid open.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Don't these cars have a warning light or signal that comes up on the display panel if you drive with a door or trunk lid open.


Mine doesn't. I have a habit of leaving my trunk unlatched when garaged so I can more easily access it. Sometimes I forget to latch it and take off, never has a warning light come on.

It only goes berserk when you unlatch it then lock the doors then raise the trunk lid while the car doors are locked.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Mine doesn't. I have a habit of leaving my trunk unlatched when garaged so I can more easily access it. Sometimes I forget to latch it and take off, never has a warning light come on.
> 
> It only goes berserk when you unlatch it then lock the doors then raise the trunk lid while the car doors are locked.


I know my Sahara has warning lights when you leave a door, rear gate open when you start it up. Maybe that is what I was thinking about.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I sware I left my trunk lid open once to get stuff home and I thought there was a message on the dash. Gonna try it at lunch and see what hapeens.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I always check mine before I leave, but I got into the habit of that because my 2 year old son likes to swipe my keys and fiddle with the buttons. I'd be outside grilling some brats, and here the lights flip on and off, and the doors lock and unlock, and I'm like WTF? I go inside and here he is sitting on the floor with my keys and a big shirt eating grin on his face.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I sware I left my trunk lid open once to get stuff home and I thought there was a message on the dash. Gonna try it at lunch and see what hapeens.


I also have to check mine. I thought I remember one time when my door was not completely closed and I received a warning on the dash panel.

But then again, my memory is getting bad


----------

